# quick wash :)



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

just a few pics on a nice sunny day


































8) 8)


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Looking good! Didn't bother cleaning the exhaust then :roll:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks very nice, v.stealthy!! love the black on black.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

looking good just need some smoked corners and possibly a symetrical rear. i think that would set it off well.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice look mate, very nice


----------



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

I love this TT. It's like a pantha! :-*


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

matty1985 said:


> looking good just need some smoked corners and possibly a symetrical rear. i think that would set it off well.


smoked corners are on the way


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cant tell from the pics you need need to bring it along to our North east monthly meets at the OK Dinner on the A19 :wink: keep an eye out in the events section every second Wednesday of the month


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

man i love black tt's. Am a lover of black wheels to...

Tints next?


----------

